# HDVR2 with upgraded Power Supply



## D'Ecosse (May 24, 2006)

HDVR2 in good working order 
The Power Supply has just been refurbished with New Capacitors and the Main Receiver board also has the modification for the 'Searching for Tuner 2' issue addressed with addition of capacitor.

It does need software upgrade - only reason it is not done is it will not connect over my VOIP telephone - needs regular land line. 
Works fine with currently installed 6.2a, but needs the 6.4 software upgrade for the local channels.

Currently listed on EBay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=191077484583

Asking $41.95 plus shipping

Note that a refurbished Power Supply alone is ~ $70 plus shipping!


----------



## D'Ecosse (May 24, 2006)

*sold*


----------

